# flip top hoop house



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I just watched an interesting video on building a hoop house thought some here might be interested.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just came here because I did not know what a hoop house was. I thought maybe it involved basketball.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> I just came here because I did not know what a hoop house was. I thought maybe it involved basketball.


It's for gardening you silly boy.... I suppose you could TRY to grow basketballs but I have no idea where you'd find the seeds.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> It's for gardening you silly boy.... I suppose you could TRY to grow basketballs but I have no idea where you'd find the seeds.


Perhaps if I plant ping pong balls. 

Gardening is probably the biggest weakness in my skillset. Well that and my lack of desire to improve my gardening skills.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey, that's pretty neat....a mini-greenhouse!! Another idea for the BOL. Thanks, Terri!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Hey, that's pretty neat....a mini-greenhouse!! Another idea for the BOL. Thanks, Terri!


Your welcome. We are going to have to have a green house up at our other place so I've been looking for ideas.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

We don't really have much need for a greenhouse in south tx, but this is an idea that I have been wanting to try or at least a version of in order to start seeds, like tomatoes, peppers & eggplants. When mom did her remodel of house I saved her old windows to hinge on a box type bed at an angle.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Danil54 said:


> We don't really have much need for a greenhouse in south tx, but this is an idea that I have been wanting to try or at least a version of in order to start seeds, like tomatoes, peppers & eggplants. When mom did her remodel of house I saved her old windows to hinge on a box type bed at an angle.


 We are in Florida and we thought the same thing till we opened the first greenhouse and saw the frozen plants. Around January we get some pretty cold nights till mid to late April.:wave:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I can't get the video to load but i have a bunch of hoop coops that i use for animals. They are made from tractor supply cattle panels. Also your vine veggies love hoop coops because they climb right up them and it makes picking your veggies very easy.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Danil54 said:


> We don't really have much need for a greenhouse in south tx, but this is an idea that I have been wanting to try or at least a version of in order to start seeds, like tomatoes, peppers & eggplants. When mom did her remodel of house I saved her old windows to hinge on a box type bed at an angle.


We used to live south of Alice and had the same tomato plants for 3 years before it got cold enough to kill them.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Still looking for bacon seeds.


----------

